# track layiing questions



## pack_man26 (Aug 22, 2011)

Im starting to lay some track and wanted to know how much space is needed between two parallel tracks and what type of radius i need to in order to run two curves, one inside the other.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out the NMRA standards ...

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/s-8.html

Quick answer for N is about 1-1/4", track center-to-center.

TJ


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

There are a few parameters dictating these datas like:
-What type of locos and rolling stock is the layout planned for?If you wish to run only short steamers or four axle diesels,then a minimal radius will do.As an example,the Peco's double crossover is designed with a 1 1/16 in. spacing based on european prototype who generally have quite short locos and cars.However,if you wish to run big steamers hauling heavyweight cars (like me),then you better go the wider spacing route like 1 1/4 or even 1 5/16 in. so that your rolling stock don't side swipe on specially tight curves(10-12 in.).But then,if you have large curves(16+ in.) to start with,you can space them somewhat closer.But keep in mind that larger locos and cars will require larger curve radiuses to start with,even in single track setups.Some big engines (Kato's six axle diesels for instance)can handle pretty tight curves but look awkward doing it.
-What is the space available?You may have limited space (like most modelers by the way) and wish to save it as much as possible with the use of variable track spacing.You could go tighter on straight legs and then stretch you spacing somewhat on curves where larger is required.
-Another data to consider is what turnouts you want to use?In many cases,they will dictate your spacing.Tighter means you may have to cut them a bit to fit;on the other hand,larger will require adding small pieces of track in between to lengthen them.


----------



## pack_man26 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Track space*

What is the minimum space ( center to center) between tracks. How wide are roads? Paved two lane


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Merged our threads

pack, you already asked the question. instead of creating new threads please follow up on your already created instead


----------

